# What are the pros and cons of dating you?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

I will start

Pros - I'm caring

Cons - I don't have much money


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm so not ready for dating, but I'll play along.

Pros - honest, loyal and caring

Cons - I am so screwed up from a 26 year relationship, that I feel bad for anyone who would date me right now. I wouldn't do that to anyone.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Please help. How do I block this guy??????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Please help. How do I block this guy??????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, what's the pro?


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

Pro: I am spontaneous, unpredictable and fun.

Con: I do not trust men because I have been physically, emotionally and psychologically abused by the 3 most important men in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Pros- You get what you pay for I've always been honest with my dating profile unlike many or even most others.

Cons- I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Meh, I don't have to sell myself. I'll let both my ex-wives do it. Somewhere, someone missed a good chance with me.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

not counting that I'm married.

Pros: I enjoy a wide variety of activities, and talking about almost anything.

Cons: Nerd.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm married, but will play.

Pros
I make good money
I'm extremely handsome
I'm very strong
I'm very smart
I'm hung like a Shetland pony

Cons
I'm too modest.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

The mystery of @leec continues. You make @SMG15 look understandable.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

EunuchMonk said:


> You make @SMG15 look understandable.


:rofl:

Is that even possible?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Pros: Too kind, thankfully educated, normally all too trusting, very religious-minded, but a fun-loving, hell raiser all at the same time!

Cons: I'll believe just about anyone, with the noted exception of my RSXW, whoever it is that she's sleeping with, or any of her tattoo adorned, dumba$$, drug-head kids! *


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

Pros: love too easily, too faithful, dependable, self sufficient, a romantic, a giver

Cons: love too easily, faithful, needy

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Pros: kind, caring, sexy, love sex, have lots of money, intelligent, sexy, love sex, hard working, like to look after the people I love, lots of interests. love life.

Cons: high expectations, if you can't meet them (see all the things above) then piss off.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Pros: I'm the real Batman damn it!

Cons: I'm already in a relationship with Alfred

Come on Ieec, what is your deal??????


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Pro: I'm independent with strong boundaries.

Cons: I'm independent with strong boundaries.

Men either love me (I can do no wrong) or they hate me (I the biggest b!tch this side of the Mason - Dixon line). C'est la vie.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Pros.I am handsome,wealthy and generous.
Cons.I always want my own way.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Pros: I'm awesome! 

Cons: I'm independent, have a backbone, and am not afraid to enforce boundaries.

Like Lila, I've found that I tend to be pretty polarizing with regards to the opposite sex. Some men are very drawn to strong independent women who won't accept poor treatment and require a roughly equal level of give and take with their partners in a relationship. Others find those same traits highly objectionable. My SO is in the former camp, and we're ridiculously happy together.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Pros: You get to date me, plus access to the latest MEMEs
Cons: For the other people, they aren't dating me, mitigated by the fact they can still get access to the MEMEs

>


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Con: I'm set in my ways. If we disagree in fundamental ways, there is no future for us.

Pro: I'm set in my ways. I know what works and we're less likely to waste each others time.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Pros: I live in my mother's basement and I can share some space there with a special someone. If you're hungry there always chips to snack on that have fallen between the couch cushions. 

Cons: If you eat all my couch chips I'm liable to fly into a fit of rage and no one wants that.


----------



## prunus (Oct 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Pros: kind, caring, sexy, love sex, have lots of money, intelligent, sexy, love sex, hard working, like to look after the people I love, lots of interests. love life.
> 
> Cons: high expectations, if you can't meet them (see all the things above) then piss off.


But, do you like sex? :grin2:


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

Pros: Wealthy beyond imagination
Attractive beyond belief
As patient as Job
Stamina of a bull
Caring and loving to a fault
Dedicated
Never drink nor smoke
Loyalty of a K-9
Dependable as the sunrise
Respectful
Sincere
Understanding
Sympathetic
Selfless in all things
Highly intelligent (should maybe go in the "con" list?)
Gallantly chivalrous

One small con: Prevarication


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

maritalloneliness said:


> Pros: love too easily, too faithful, dependable, self sufficient, a romantic, a giver
> 
> Cons: love too easily, faithful, needy


 I guess only the "too" is the unfortunate part -if you've been with those who didn't appreciate your devotion & care... The faithful, dependable, self sufficient, romantic giver is all WONDERFUL -you sound like my husband...

Of course most of us are married here, this is just a self assessment thing...thinking of the "What IF" -if we were suddenly single...we all have pros & cons, right.... 

*My Pros *:

I am a very devoted woman when in love: Faithful, dependable (if I say I will be somewhere or do something.. It will get done), very affectionate.... I tend to be so honest I wear my







on my sleeve (this could be good or bad)...I love sex & to please a man , don't mind taking charge either.... been told I am pretty good looking... no health issues...good at managing money / a frugal woman who is generally content with the "simple things" in life... I have a bubbly friendly personality (I should add "if I like you")... I am well organized, can be a great helpmate & worker if a project needs done around the house, on the roof, under the car, I roll up my sleeves and will dig ditches with you. 

*My Cons:* 

I can be a worrier...no degree/ no career, so lower paying jobs would be it (but do own a house, property free & clear), my age is "over the hill", have too many kids, very particular & choosy about certain criteria when it comes to a man.. I need compatibility in a # of ways or it would never work... I don't do casual sex... I can have a temper on occasion.. though if I feel I am heard /communicated with .. this eases it greatly...


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Pros: I am quite honestly awesome.
Cons: You have to deal with dating the perfect man.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

Pros: I'm intelligent, attractive and fit. I'm direct in expressing what I will and won't tolerate. I'm very sexual. 

Cons: I can be stubborn. I don't respect weakness and don't have patience for it. If you're the type of guy that needs a lot of reassurance, it won't work. Oh and I turn into a 5 year old when hangry.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Celes said:


> Oh and I turn into a 5 year old when hangry.


:smthumbup:


----------



## ChipperE (Nov 16, 2016)

I am married, but...


Pros: Hardworking, Open-minded, Caring, Loving and I am a great kisser

Cons: I never stop talking, I like my wine and I'm a bit of a workaholic


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> :smthumbup:


Lol story of my life :grin2:


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Pro: My husband says I'm absolutely wonderful
Con: I'm running out of those "see life through rose colored glasses" drugs I've been slipping into his drinks.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Pros.I am handsome,wealthy and generous.


You forgot "modest"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Pros: very intelligent

Cons: too intelligent


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Pro---I'm awesome in every way

Cons--- Way too giving


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

browser said:


> You forgot "modest"


It's hard to be humble when you are perfect in every way.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

john117 said:


> Pros: very intelligent
> 
> Cons: too intelligent


Haha that's what I often say about my H.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Celes said:


> Haha that's what I often say about my H.


It's a curse TBH. You can't be BS'd easily and if you're a good observer you can really see thru most people. You work miracles at work and what does it get you? More work.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

john117 said:


> It's a curse TBH. You can't be BS'd easily and if you're a good observer you can really see thru most people. You work miracles at work and what does it get you? More work.


There's something you could develop,a bs detector.Get the patent registered and you will be rolling in it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

This is a fun, interesting question, but tough at the same time. What one woman might consider a pro another would consider a con. Apparently the things I would list as pros must not be because it doesn’t really seem to attract anyone. 

I would list my pros as:
I make decent money
Educated
Good sense of humor and pleasant personality
I am responsible and dependable
I would never cheat because it’s just not who I am
Nice looking, although at 48, I’ve probably slipped a little since age 25
I am completely drama free; I know everybody says that, but it’s 100% true with me
I have time to spend with a woman; I’m not caught up in activities that would keep me away from her all the time

Cons: 
This would be left to the opinion of the particular woman, but I don’t have any blaring negatives like being a lazy bum, abusive, a cheater, etc, but apparently, all the above must be cons.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thought it would be better to go to the source rather speculate so I asked my GF the pros and cons of dating me. Thought it was very accurate

Pros: kind, caring, compassionate, faithful, strong physical and emotionally, attractive, attentive, reserved, honest, type A and a planner

Cons: unwillingness to compromise, can be overly direct, commitment issues revolving around marriage due to my past, type A and an over planner


Was interesting type A and planner made both lists but I get how it's both for sure.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Thought it would be better to go to the source rather speculate so I asked my GF the pros and cons of dating me. Thought it was very accurate
> 
> Pros: kind, caring, compassionate, faithful, strong physical and emotionally, attractive, attentive, reserved, honest, type A and a planner
> 
> ...


"Our weaknesses are our strengths pushed to extreme."


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

jld said:


> "Our weaknesses are our strengths pushed to extreme."


Don't think I would agree with that phrase.

I actually don't see being type a or a planner as a good or bad thing it's just really how I am. I think her point is that it's situational if it's an asset or a hindrance.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> There's something you could develop,a bs detector.Get the patent registered and you will be rolling in it.


It's not too difficult to detect BS if you walk (think) backwards from what that person wants from you. Examining motives is a very good way of determining the BS quotient. 

In terms of prod and cons, this creates the conandrum where you have to be trusting and not trusting at the same time. That's the curse part.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

leec said:


> I will start
> 
> Pros - I'm caring
> 
> Cons - I don't have much money


 @leec in order to play along, we need to know if you are make or female and gay or straight? 

Anyway as for me 

Pros I am incredibly handsome.

Cons item 1 might be a lie!


----------

